# Tail chasing and stick stealing



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)




----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I can feel his pain on those final pictures, stick envy is a terrible thing


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Poor Rufus! Are there not enough sticks for both? Love the pictures fairlie


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Brilliant Rufus pics, he looks fab all suited and booted for the snow.
And the gentle giant zorb...... How is he now fairlie? Fully recovered??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I can feel his pain on those final pictures, stick envy is a terrible thing


Hello stranger!! I've been waiting for you to pop up!
You're absence has been noted!!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Morning Tray  I've been semi-lurking but work seems to have expanded to fill all available space and time  I will try harder xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Morning Tray  I've been semi-lurking but work seems to have expanded to fill all available space and time  I will try harder xx


Work!! That terrible thing we have to do our whole life that actually just gets in the way of life!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I take full credit for dragging Mazz out of lurkmode. 

His foot is mostly better Tracey but if you look carefully you'll see in both photos he has left front off the ground. He can walk alright but it clearly still hurts a bit.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poor Zorbie!

Yes, Fairlie e-poked me out of my hibernation  so all blame for anything that is said or done henceforth can be placed solidly at her door.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Fantastic Pictures! Love them! I guess a computer savvy person has paid a visit.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Yay - so nice to see some photos 

Sorry to hear Zorbie is still having some problems with his leg but looks like he is living life to the full 

I love Rufus and his snuggly warm jackets  hope he recovered from the theft of his sticks


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It was a brilliant computer savy nephew by telephone.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now I'm happy - lovely pics of my favourite pyr and gorgeous ginger nut.
And look at all that clean snow, I would so trade that for all the mud here


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah lovely zorbie, he is an absolute beauty.
(Predict-a-text would have me calling him zombie!)
I hope he fully recovers & now the computer is fixed - lots of snowy adventure pics please!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Those pictures are soooo clear and fabulous! Love them.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wonderful pictures, dogs enjoying life as dogs should


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Fabulous pictures! Wow, look at that beautiful snow! I must admit I'm a bit jealous... most of ours has melted.


----------

